# Application for Car Finance



## prince1234 (Apr 22, 2021)

Good Day All. l recently applied for a car finance using a work visa. l have a work visa expiring next year and a work contract valid for 6 years. The work visa will be extended until end of contract. l initially contacted Wesbank to explain the situation and they advised l contact a dealership and they will need to motivate my application given my permit expires next year and my contract is still on until 2027. They said it's not a problem as long its motivated.

Has anyone had a situation like this and their finance was approved, if so what process did they take.


----------

